# Finally a makeover for Local 3!



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Our union halls makeover is finally underway. Our building has not been updated since the day it was built. I’m going to miss this old familiar façade…

NOT.

Christ, it looks like something out of the art deco 30s. Or a federal detention center. Or an armory in Pennsylvania.

I could just see the classrooms in the building filled with black and white teachers wearing hornrimmed glasses made out of black Bakelite. Although the interior of the building is quite modern, exterior renovations always seem to be a waste of union funds. But I guess the business manager is right, at some point we have to stop kicking the can down the road before we trip over it.

I’ll post updated photos once the renovations are done. It’s a union job so it should be done in about four or five years lol lol lol!


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Is that a non union work van out front?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

ohm it hertz said:


> Is that a non union work van out front?


 It is if they want the job to be done on time and underbudget. 😁 

Here we go..........


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

MotoGP1199 said:


> It is if they want the job to be done on time and underbudget. 😁
> 
> Here we go..........


Yep another fuggin rat making a slick comment that was not needed.. Here we go


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

you worked hard for the money they took from you to redo that building .


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

catsparky1 said:


> you worked hard for the money they took from you to redo that building .


Another slick 🐀 comment that’s not needed. Dues are paid not taken


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Slay301 said:


> Yep another fuggin rat making a slick comment that was not needed.. Here we go


It was a playful joke with a smiley face.

Yep me and my employees are terrible people because we're not union. My guys show up every day, work hard, get paid the same prevailing wage rate as union guys. (Well actually more since the union doesn't get a cut out of their check), pension, health care. Go home , put food on the table for their families. Terrible people we are. Just terrible. 

You gonna have an inflatable rat show up to intimidate us to pay into your mafia union funds.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Try not paying dues and tell me what happens . I will wait .


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

MotoGP1199 said:


> It was a playful joke with a smiley face.
> 
> Yep me and my employees are terrible people because we're not union. My guys show up every day, work hard, get paid the same prevailing wage rate as union guys. (Well actually more since the union doesn't get a cut out of their check), pension, health care. Go home , put food on the table for their families. Terrible people we are. Just terrible.
> 
> You gonna have an inflatable rat show up to intimidate us to pay into your mafia union funds.


No it wasn’t a joke you were trying to starta other fight which you did. Thanks for proving my point once more I never said you were terrible.just because you have to pay the same hourly rate which was established by the IBEW doesnt mean you’re paying the 20-30 dollars more in benefits. How many weeks of vacation do you get I get 6. How much is your health insurance a month, mines $1600(all paid for) and Me and my family are covered from the day I retire till the day I am dead. How much a hour do you put into a retirement a hour for your workers I get $12 a hour. I also get a international pension too. Do you have supplemental unemployment insurance Becuase I do I get an extra $250 a week. Death benefit and disability too. Do you get 1.5x after 8 then double after 12 ? What about sat 1.5 for the first 8 then it goes to double the. On sundays it’s all double. What about an extra 6$ An hour for working 3rd shift or 3$ for second ? Do you even have shifts ?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

catsparky1 said:


> Try not paying dues and tell me what happens . I will wait .


Just like your cable bill or phone bill or any other service you willingly pay for. It stops


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> *you worked hard* for the money they took from you to redo that building .


Well at least you admit it.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> It was a playful joke with a smiley face.
> 
> Yep me and my employees are terrible people because we're not union. My guys show up every day, work hard, get paid the same prevailing wage rate as union guys. (Well actually more since the union doesn't get a cut out of their check), pension, health care. Go home , put food on the table for their families. Terrible people we are. Just terrible.
> 
> You gonna have an inflatable rat show up to intimidate us to pay into your mafia union funds.


Pension? You offer a pension ON TOP OF the wages you pay? Please don’t tell me you’re participation in a 401(k) plan is what you are calling a pension here…

I’m glad you’re paying prevailing rate. But You wouldn’t if the law didn’t require it. And the reason why I know that’s true, is because no company pays prevailing wages unless compelled to by law. And some companies like yours, don’t pay it even when they’re compelled to by law.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> Try not paying dues and tell me what happens . I will wait .


Try not paying your lawyer and tell me what happens I will wait.

Try not paying your accountant and tell me what happens. I will wait. Try not paying your electric bill and tell me what happens. I will wait.

I pay an organization to bargain and negotiate a wage and benefit package on my behalf by choice. 

Contrary to popular belief, there are a lot of nonunion construction workers in New York City. I have yet to meet one electrician who earns more than $34 an hour, and they are not paying medical benefits, pensions, 401(k)s, paid vacations, paid training, free courses for continuing education…


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Let's keep this from being a Union vs Non-Union thread. Each has their advantages but we don't need to hate each other over it.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

LGLS said:


> medical benefits, pensions, 401(k)s, paid vacations, paid training, free courses for continuing education…


Heck, you talk like all that is a big deal. We give our indigenous people all that, and more!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Let's keep this from being a Union vs Non-Union thread. Each has their advantages but we don't need to hate each other over it.


I only hate myself for it.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Let's keep this from being a Union vs Non-Union thread. Each has their advantages but we don't need to hate each other over it.


Again the non union started it just saying that’s my point (which I reported and the mods haven’t done ****)


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Heck, you talk like all that is a big deal. We give our indigenous people all that, and more!


You only joke Because you don’t


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Slay301 said:


> Again the non union started it just saying that’s my point (which I reported and the mods haven’t done ****)


What did you repot? "They are saying stuff I don't like."

None of us non-union guys did anything against the rules. Non of us called you names, etc. You're the one calling people names and PERSONALLY attacking people.

I don't agree with the Union in general and their tactics of trying to get non Union companies to pay in to their funds. However we have some wonderful electricians here that are both Union and non Union. I agree with some and I disagree with others on certain matters but not everything.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

MotoGP1199 said:


> What did you repot? "They are saying stuff I don't like."
> 
> None of us non-union guys did anything against the rules. Non of us called you names, etc. You're the one calling people names and PERSONALLY attacking people.
> 
> I don't agree with the Union in general and their tactics of trying to get non Union companies to pay in to their funds. However we have some wonderful electricians here that are both Union and non Union. I agree with some and I disagree with others on certain matters but not everything.


Or maybe I was defending myself ??


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Okay since this thread will never get out of fighting I will close it.

Slay, I think you are being over sensitive as these guys all know each other and mostly are playing around. Union vs Non Union never goes well and thus some forums wont even allow that type of discussion.


----------

